# Queen Mary 2 Pictures



## bones140 (Jun 16, 2009)

Very Impressive pictures of the captain of the Queen Mary. Looked a bit slippery on that bow!

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-built-celebrates-tenth-birthday-9175906.html


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day bones 140,m.today.04:20.re:queen mary,2 pictures.a beautiful ship.they dont build them like that anymore,great photo of the skiper.regards ben27


----------

